
Pas6502 – Object Pascal dialect compiler to 6502 - pjmlp
https://bitbucket.org/paul_nicholls/pas6502/src/master/
======
tpmx
Also: [https://lemonspawn.com/turbo-rascal-syntax-error-expected-
bu...](https://lemonspawn.com/turbo-rascal-syntax-error-expected-but-begin/)

([https://github.com/leuat/TRSE/](https://github.com/leuat/TRSE/))

~~~
rzzzt
Previous discussion of TRSE:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21299610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21299610)

------
m23khan
Nice - I know languages such as C/C++ also get compiled into Assembly language
code and hence are also used for computer hardware programming. Is Pascal used
in that space in the industry?

~~~
KMag
I know it's not industry, but as an aside, Oberon (an OO successor to Pascal
also designed by Wirth and his team) was used to write BlueBottle OS at ETH
Zurich. All of userspace and most of the kernel was written in Oberon.

I've played around with BlueBottle inside Qemu. One interesting feature is
that userspace programs are compiled to compressed syntax trees and JIT-
compiled by the dynamic linker/loader at runtime. The very slow disk drives
used by the ETH Zurich workstations, combined with the relatively little
amount of optimization performed by Wirth-style compilers, meant that the
savings in disk I/O time was greater than the cost of JITting, so it was a net
performance win. One of Wirth's graduate students went on to develop this idea
further by developing SafeTSA, a similar idea, but pushing more of the work
into the ahead-of-time compiler by switching from compressed syntax trees to
compressed static-single-assignment control flow graphs.

~~~
pjmlp
Small correction, BlueBottle uses Active Oberon, not plain Oberon.

